# Rikon Band Saw



## ghansen4 (Sep 18, 2017)

I know this has been discussed in the past, but times change so I wanted to get current opinions. I'm in the market for a tabletop band saw and looking at the 10" (10-305) on sale at Woodcraft this month.
Is that a good option? Or should I consider something else? I would like to use it to cut blanks to size, and to get into segmenting. I'm very limited on space and any other options would need to be in the ballpark of $200. I'm also open to other types of saws.


----------



## RobS (Sep 18, 2017)

FOLLOWING.  I'm curious also.


----------



## monty8867 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Band saw*

I use a Ryobi 7 1/4 Miter saw for cutting blanks to size. I purchased at Home Depot for about $80. Lots of low priced blades available (I use a plywood Blade) Spent some time making sure that everything was square. I now cut blanks about 1/16 inch long. Really reduces the time finishing the ends which I do on the lathe


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 18, 2017)

I have it and, IMHO, it is good.  However, I have found it best to cut blanks on the table saw.  Also, got this from an experienced woodworker.  Just need to be very careful when cutting the 3/4 x 3/4 widths.  Make use of the push stick.  To be fair, I had trouble with the original blade drifting at an angle in the cut.  I have a new blade with 4 tpi and will be trying it tomorrow.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 18, 2017)

Personally I think for trimming blank lengths and making segmented blanks a table saw and a GOOD sled would be a better investment.   For pen work a small table top saw is more than enough.  If the grooves on the table and the saw blade are square, a sled will take care of almost everything else.   Find some You Tube videos about segmenting with a sled.

I would suggest looking on Craigslist, but in Texas unless you are in the DFW, San Antonio, or Houston area you will have to wait to stumble on a reasonably priced table saw.


----------



## ghansen4 (Sep 18, 2017)

dogcatcher said:


> Personally I think for trimming blank lengths and making segmented blanks a table saw and a GOOD sled would be a better investment.   For pen work a small table top saw is more than enough.  If the grooves on the table and the saw blade are square, a sled will take care of almost everything else.   Find some You Tube videos about segmenting with a sled.
> 
> I would suggest looking on Craigslist, but in Texas unless you are in the DFW, San Antonio, or Houston area you will have to wait to stumble on a reasonably priced table saw.



When you say a small table saw, do you mean a 10"? I assume you don't mean the 4" minis?


----------



## mark james (Sep 18, 2017)

ghansen4 said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think for trimming blank lengths and making segmented blanks a table saw and a GOOD sled would be a better investment.   For pen work a small table top saw is more than enough.  If the grooves on the table and the saw blade are square, a sled will take care of almost everything else.   Find some You Tube videos about segmenting with a sled.
> ...



I have a 4" mini and I love it.  But, it is for small detailed cuts, not 1" blanks - my 30 yr old Craftsman does that.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 18, 2017)

8" would be fine, most of them are old iron,  I now realize your are in San Antonio, there are some decent saws on Craigslist.  You do not need the table side extensions, they can be removed and saved for when you ever need them.   Without seeing them in person, there are 2 that look like they would be good candidates for a segment/crosscut sled.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 18, 2017)

RobS said:


> FOLLOWING.  I'm curious also.



Same here. I'd like a small powerful quality bandsaw just to cut 2"x2" or 3"x3" x 12" into small squares for bottle stoppers or handles. My current equipment is a Stanley handsaw powered by Armstrong...ME! Time to upgrade.


----------



## 2 Saw (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the craftsman version if he Rikon and love it made a cut off sled for it. That said I also have a 17" Grizzley band saw and a 10" delta table saw and a 12" miter saw but the rikon 10" is a very good saw for its size.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Sep 23, 2017)

Doesn't look like it is on sale to me, or do you have a discount?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...21e069702d0676000f61,5764018e69702d3ae3000bf8
It's cheaper on Amazon.

Dose anyone have an opinion on rhe WEN? 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016VD8GAA/ref=dp_cerb_1
They have a 9" also for less than $150


----------



## Pen Zen (Sep 23, 2017)

The sale at Woodcraft ended on 9/21.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Sep 23, 2017)

I have this saw and really like it.  I bought it on sale a couple years ago at WoodCraft. Did not like the blade, so purchased different widths from Highland Hardware in Atlanta. They work great. You can even resaw  smaller stock on this unit.

Bill


----------



## tonylumps (Sep 24, 2017)

BeeAMaker said:


> Doesn't look like it is on sale to me, or do you have a discount?
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...21e069702d0676000f61,5764018e69702d3ae3000bf8
> It's cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> ...



I have had the Wen now for almost a year.it is probably the most versatile saw I have in the shop I use it more than my Mitersaw and TablesawThe trick with these small band saws is to keep the guides adjusted and using the right blade for what you are cutting.I do a lot of scroll work plaques and i made a circle cutter for the Wen and it cuts perfect circles.


----------



## Dale Allen (Sep 24, 2017)

I have the sears version.
The bearings needed replaced as well as the blade and the knob on the bottom door broke.
But it has been a good saw.  Adjustments are a bit tricky but it can be fine tuned.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 24, 2017)

Beware of Craftsman.  They are notorious for changing a few things on their products so the OEM parts will not interchange with the Craftsman parts.  I had two factories that were Sears contract manufacturers so I got the lowdown first hand.  Plus I have had the same experience myself.  Craftsman/Sears will project parts usage for a certain  time.  After that, you are outta luck.
IMHO, go with the Rikon.  AS I said, I have one and really like it.  I did change to a better blade, though.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 25, 2017)

I have this bandsaw and the Pro 14" and love them both. Don't expect to get tons of power but it makes good accurate cuts and runs well.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 25, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> I have it and, IMHO, it is good.  However, I have found it best to cut blanks on the table saw.  Also, got this from an experienced woodworker.  Just need to be very careful when cutting the 3/4 x 3/4 widths.  Make use of the push stick.  To be fair, I had trouble with the original blade drifting at an angle in the cut.  I have a new blade with 4 tpi and will be trying it tomorrow.



I put a new blade on mine and it is awesome for straight cuts. The original didn't last long before it started to drift. This is what I would have expected from a bandsaw of this caliber. I use mine for anything small and I have also cut a radius on 4" with it. Slow cutting at that size but it did it!


----------



## mmayo (Sep 25, 2017)

*It works.*

I have the Rikon 10" and it has done whatever I asked it to do for years. It will, as of today, receive a new 1/8" blade for tight cuts. It has a new big brother for other tasks.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Sep 27, 2017)

Rockler is having a sale on the Jet 10" 299.00
Jet® JWB-10 Open Stand 10'' Bandsaw | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 27, 2017)

The new blade is working great.  Straight cuts!
What kind of warranty does the Jet have?  Rikon is 5 years.


----------



## Talltim (Sep 27, 2017)

Almost all of Jet's woodworking tools have a 5 yr non-commercial use warranty.


----------



## ghansen4 (Oct 9, 2017)

I did end up getting the band saw, it was on back order so I just picked it up yesterday.  Coming from using a handheld jig saw to cut blanks, the band saw is worth every penny!


----------



## motorcyclemadman (Oct 13, 2017)

I just bought a 10" WEN 2 speed with stand for 150.00 at a local warehouse outlet type store. Assembled it and was cutting in a hour. Square and blade bearings and tension were almost perfect right out of the box. Came with a fence and miter gauge. Used it to cut up 15 or so 5x5 square 3/4" Silmar 41 blanks down to pen blank size. Worked perfect' Blade cut straight, no wandering. It is to replace the pos Craftsman 10" bandsaw that has never ever worked properly. 

For what its worth I will never buy another Craftsman tool ever. As mentioned before the tool may look identical to another brand and is made by the other company as well, HOWEVER craftsman will change a item or 2 so that the parts are not interchangeable. They also have contract exclusives for the parts. I had a very nice craftsman cordless drill that at the time I bought it was their top of the line. Couple years later the batteries cashed out and wouldn't take a charge. Called sears, nope no longer able to get betteries. Found out Bosch made the drill. Called Bosch, Yes they had them but NO they couldn't sell me one because of the contract with craftsman. So there I sat with 2 very expensive craftsman cordless drills that cost in excess of 250.00 total that sears would not order replacement batteries for and Bosch had but could not sell me. And yes the position of the metal contacts were off enough that Bosch's version would not fit. Have never bought another craftsman tool since. Have several different ones left but as they die or I decide to upgrade I DO NOT replace with a craftsman product


----------

